# 2012-2013: Sassy .. Let's see what happens!



## sassy69 (Sep 29, 2012)

So ... life has finally settled down enough to hit the gym. First time I've been in this position since probably May. Completely uprooted my existence in Northern Cali to relocate with my company back to the Midwest. First time in so many years I'm in the same timezone as my family! And trading in suburban living for Jeffersons-style "Movin' on up to a deee-luxe apartment in the sky". LOVE IT My eastern view from the 44th floor is bit of Lake Michigan and my southern view is Trump Towers!

OK, so back to bi'ness. Over the last several months, w/ orchestrating the move and my workload during the transition, I basically stopped going to the gym, stopped eating and got minimal sleep. End result? Hey, I downsized. This was one of my goals, driving by age-aches & an on-going shoulder injury, towards shifting from BB to Physique. I was discovering how damn hard it was to dump muscle mass. Well, I've dumped some and kinda just need to get back on the wagon and tighten up, loosen up the joints and get some of the flab gone. Still need to spend some more time just getting the habit going again before setting some specific goals, but today I hit the gym in my building. I spent 20 minutes stretching and working on a tweaked back. OMG it felt good. I tweaked my back moving books the other day and spent 2 days on ice packs w/ ibuprofen. All in all, I'm still pretty flexible and just need to work on loosening up all the connections coming out of my hamstring and keep my right shoulder warm. I can tell I'm gonna have to suck up my ego until I find my pace again.

9/29/12 - Sat

Training: chest & tris

20 min DeFranco wu
shoulder wu x 3
super: 
- incline DB incline: 40/12 x 3
- incline DB fly: 20/12 x 3
machine incline press: 60/20 x 4
pec deck: 50/15 x 4
machine tri ext: 30/20 40/20 50/15 x 4
rope tri press down: 90/20 x 4
alt rope cable kickback: 20/15 x 4

Checking out other stuff in the gym:
leg press .. gonna enjoy that
smith vertical leg press - LOVE that they have this!  Just did a single plate press but went for the burn: 135/100 x 2
fitball crunches ... LOTs of crunches

I also walk to and from work every day, so typically walk around 2-3 miles / day. I'll be increasing cardio, but w/all the walking I've also got very sore feet. If it wasn't all on concrete it might be better, but generally I walk everywhere so since I moved to downtown Chicago, I've probably covered a good 100 miles on foot.

The best part of training today was just getting in the zone again w/ my heavy metal.  THAT is the part that is addictive. The post-wu pheremones are pretty awesome too. Good to feel alive again! Let's see where this takes us!


----------



## so1970 (Sep 29, 2012)

good luck in chicago  i love lake michigan


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 30, 2012)

Sassy I basically did the same thing a year ago, I worked us so much overtime I had to stop working out for almost 2 years, it took a good 6 months to start feeling good again in the gym


----------



## Pony (Sep 30, 2012)

Congrats on your move!  I have foot problems as well, I just bought myself a pair of the new balance minumus and they feel so good, especially when my feet hurt.  

Ill be following, I wanna learn


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 5, 2012)

Muscle memory is a wonderful thing...you'll be back to crushing the weights in no time!


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 6, 2012)

Pony said:


> Congrats on your move!  I have foot problems as well, I just bought myself a pair of the new balance minumus and they feel so good, especially when my feet hurt.
> 
> Ill be following, I wanna learn



I use ASICS exclusively - they have enough support whereas Nike tends not to. I also use Powerstep OTC orthodics. The alternative was $600 custom orthodics. I love my Powersteps! I still notice some foot pain because I still walk to / from work averaging 2-3  miles /day, so not sure how I'm going to approach cardio - but all in good time!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 6, 2012)

Asics are great. I use Minimus by New Balance--which are good corrective shoes as well. Love to train calves with em! 

Love my Chucks though lol


Good luck !!


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 6, 2012)

*10/6/12 - Sat*

Thanks everyone - I can tell its going to take a little to get back on a schedule - my work schedule is still a bit squishy and I'm expecting a couple upcoming surges until I get settled. But it still feels so damn good to get in the gym. Today I decided to go down a little further south (blocks, not miles...) and start up my gym membership at XSport. There were also a couple shoe stores I wanted to hit as it gets colder I'm looking for a pair of good leather "riding boots" that will go over my calves. I actually found a nice pair so I'm really excited!  

Then I finally got my butt out of the shoe stores and to the gym, it was nice to just get going. This particular gym has like 3 floors where you come in on the main level, go downstairs to the locker rooms and then up 2 flights (coming up next to the 3 story rock wall - kinda cool!). Hyuge cardio area and good weights area. All I see, however, is a 2 flight walk after leg day ... ugh!  (And no I wouldn't ever sink to using the elevator.. that's admitting defeat!)

Training: Back / Bis

DeFranco WU -  still very tight in the IT band.. damn that's gonna take some work!
Shoulder WU

lat pulldowns: 85/15 x 4
T-bar row: 45/10 x 5
Random BB rows
alt cable row x-over: 45/15 x 4 55/10 x 2
Dickersons: 50/15 x 4
super: 
- Ezbar curl: 40/15 x2 50/10 x 2
- DB hammer curls: 30/10 x 4
hi-cable bis: 40/15 x 3
Super:
- random machine crunches
- fitball cable crunches: 100/20 x 4
- high fitball crunches: 15 x 4


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 7, 2012)

*10/7/12 - Sun*

Training w/ a friend today so repeating Biceps:

Training: Chest / bis
shoulder wu
Incline press WU: 25/20 x 5
flat bench BB press: 65/15 x 3 95/10 x 3
Pec Deck: 60/20 x 2 75/15 90/10 x 2
Machine press (burn outs): 70/20 ... repeat to failure
super:
- ezbar curl 21's: 45/21 x 5
- DB hammer curl: 30/10 x 5
hi cable bis: 40/20 x 4
machine preacher: 30/25 x 4 - various combos of TUT


----------



## Pony (Oct 8, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> flat bench BB press: 65/15 x 3 *95/10 x 3*




Awesome!  Im waiting for the day I can throw 45's on the bar...


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 8, 2012)

Pony said:


> Awesome!  Im waiting for the day I can throw 45's on the bar...



Lift and ye shall grow!


FWIW, I"m actually regularly getting my ass handed to me on lifts based on previous personal bests. But I"m working w/ a bum shoulder and a lot of conditioning & muscle mass lost. But its the journey and not the destination... just keep at it and you will end up where you want!


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 8, 2012)

*10/8/12 - Mon*

Training at my complex so some limitation on leg eqpt available, but still expect to be doing the leg day shuffle tomorrow...

Training: Legs
De Franco wu
ATF Squats: bodywt/15 bar/15 65/20 95/15 x 4
leg press: 360/25 x 4
Super:
- good girl: 120/25 x 4
- bad girl: 120/25 x 4
leg ext:105/20 x 4
seated leg curl: 90/20 x 4

Abs:
- fitball cable crunch: 100/20 x 4
- kneeling cable crunch: 130/15 (front / left / right oblique) x 3
- various ab stuff


----------



## Pony (Oct 9, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Lift and ye shall grow!
> 
> 
> FWIW, I"m actually regularly getting my ass handed to me on lifts based on previous personal bests. But I"m working w/ a bum shoulder and a lot of conditioning & muscle mass lost. But its the journey and not the destination... just keep at it and you will end up where you want!



Me and "give up" dont get along so well.  Great log, your numbers are motivating!


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 9, 2012)

Pony said:


> Me and "give up" dont get along so well.  Great log, your numbers are motivating!



You're guaranteed to win!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Oct 9, 2012)

Good to see you back in action and glad you're liking Chicago. I'll be following along for sure.


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 9, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Good to see you back in action and glad you're liking Chicago. I'll be following along for sure.



 Glad you could join the fun! It feels soo good to have sore muscles again (instead of sore joints...!)


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 9, 2012)

*10/9/12 - Tues*

Training: shoulders / tris

shoulder wu
BB push press: bar/10 x 2 65/10 x 2
machine seated press: 50/20 x 2 60/20 75/15
upright rows: 50/15 x 4
DB front raises: 10/15 x 3
DB side raises: 10/15 x 3
reverse pec deck: 60/20 x 4
machine tri ext: 40/25 x 2 50/20 60/10
rope tri pressdown: 80/20 x 3
cable tri kickbacks: 20/15 x 3


----------



## flynike (Oct 10, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> *10/6/12 - Sat*
> 
> Tis a 2 flight walk after leg day ... ugh!  (And no I wouldn't ever sink to using the elevator.. that's admitting defeat!)



Same here, especially not at the gym 
Congrats on your move! Will be following along!


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 15, 2012)

*10/15/12 - Mon*

Got a little sidetracked w/ figuring out what exactly I was trying to do since I was sans training partner after 3 days .. its easy to get spoiled. So I set a goal of being "photoshoot ready" by the Arnold Classic (end of Feb 2013). That's about 4 1/2 months off. I am also looking at doing a qualifier show in Physique somewhere in the Midwest in the spring. I found 2 shows in May that might be the target. It wwould be awesome to be able to hit one of the national shows this year. So as a starter, I dug up a training split from a dear friend circa 2006. It looks similar to Poliquin's German Body Comp - but basically giant sets at an aerobic pace. Initial goal is just to tighten up and lose some of the fluff and improve my conditioning. Diet is getting jump-started a bit w/ a keto-style to start the next couple weeks. I also need to do a little investigation on how to save my feet - feels like sore bursa.

AM cardio: 20 min stairmaster

PM: chest & bis
shoulder wu
incline DB wu: 25/20 x 3
Repeat 3x:
- DB incline press: 40/12 x 3
- DB fly: 25/12 x 2 20/12
- cable x-over: 40/12 x 3
Repeat 3x:
- machine preacher: 40/12 x 3
- ezbar curl: 45/12 x 2 35/12
- db hammer curl: 25/12 x 2 20/12


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 20, 2012)

*10/20/12 - Sat*
Drove up to XSport / Piper's Alley - I'm LOVING this gym - except for ..ytf do they have ALL the leg eqpt together EXCEPT the leg extension, that is half a gym away and nestled in w/ all the upper body machines? Huh? Just adds a 50 m sprint into the super set. Ugh. STOOOPID!

Training - Quads

DeFranco WU
ATF squat: bodywt/20 bar/20 65/20 85/15
Giant sets repeated 3x w/ 1-2 min rest between each circuit
- leg press: 360/12
- hack squat: 25's/12
- (50 m sprint)
- leg ext: 90/12
Super - repeat 3x
- abductor:120/12 
- adductor: 190/12
super - repeat 3x
- donkey calf: 400/20
- seated sliding calves: 250/20


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 21, 2012)

*10/21/12 - Sun*

Training: Chest/Abs

shoulder wu
DB incline press: 55/10 x 2 50/12
machine incline press: 25's/15 x 2 35's/12
DB pullovers: 55/12 x 2 60/5 + 55/5
pec deck (focus on negatives): 50/20 x 2 70/10
super:
- lying leg raises: 15 x 3
- oblique v-ups: 15 x 3 x 2


----------



## unclem (Nov 4, 2012)

good work sassy!!!!!!


----------

